# Switching from deca to tren



## TriniJuice (Jun 3, 2017)

Currently on Test/Deca now and been thinking about running some Tren E
Just stopped the deca maybe a week
Haven't run Tren in forever and I'm starting to get an itch 
I stay on the juice so recovery and pct is a non-factor

Any advice?
Should I wait a few weeks or can I just jump the gun
I know ppl say don't mix 2 19-nors blah blah
but that's like saying you can't have a plain slice AND a pepperoni
Why.....because it's pizza and you can't mix toppings
-please ignore that last part...it's just the bud talking-

so what's the consensus.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 3, 2017)

more bud and all the answers will become more clear...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2017)

Just start it up now if u want.


----------



## ron1204 (Jun 3, 2017)

If I was you, I'd just start the tren now. Your doing e not a so as the deca is leaving your body the tren will start building, even though it will build up pretty quick. My advice, start at a moderate dose where you know you can somewhat control sides and adjust after a few weeks


----------



## PFM (Jun 4, 2017)

Go drop a pint.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 4, 2017)

I've done the switch before. There is no reason to wait. You're still going to feel the deca go away and then the tren will come on.


----------



## K316 (Jun 4, 2017)

There are a lot of ways,truth is that if you wanna be in this hobby,sport or whatever for a long time and have all the benefits without much sides is that you need to reset your body.
How can you do that?
Its rather easy,first you need to do some bloodwork,i know im a lazy bastard my self but longetity demands to measure things scientifically and not by guess,or feeling,you might be able to do that after you gain experience based on the previous bloodworks.
Test your estradiol,prolactin for a start and do the adjustments.
Do some trt for 2-3 weeks even 4,so you can start from a good balanced base so you can build on solid foundations.
I might be able to tell you more in the near future


----------



## Solomc (Jun 4, 2017)

No need to wait   Get after it and enjoy.  Do you have your dosages planned out? since you've ran it before I'm sure you know how you body will react. Keep up updated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2017)

My advice would be to stop taking deca and start taking tren.

Using a different syringe is optional


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you kind gentlemen;
Hopefully I'll be starting it next week,
Just gotta pay some bills and order some tren lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 6, 2017)

K316 said:


> There are a lot of ways,truth is that if you wanna be in this hobby,sport or whatever for a long time and have all the benefits without much sides is that you need to reset your body.
> How can you do that?
> Its rather easy,first you need to do some bloodwork,i know im a lazy bastard my self but longetity demands to measure things scientifically and not by guess,or feeling,you might be able to do that after you gain experience based on the previous bloodworks.
> Test your estradiol,prolactin for a start and do the adjustments.
> ...


Shut up


10char


----------



## K316 (Jun 6, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Shut up
> 
> 
> 10char


one more mr olympia level wanna be


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 7, 2017)

K316 said:


> one more mr olympia level wanna be


Uhh... no. I'm a pler and I guarantee I hit your max on the main 3 for easy reps, likely at a lower bw. 

You're a parroting cuck, simply repeating bullshit you've read elsewhere. 

Again, shut up.


----------



## K316 (Jun 7, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Uhh... no. I'm a pler and I guarantee I hit your max on the main 3 for easy reps, likely at a lower bw.
> 
> You're a parroting cuck, simply repeating bullshit you've read elsewhere.
> 
> Again, shut up.


hahaha post a photo bro show me what you got
I guess im too old for answering to keyboard fighters like your fat ass but since we met,you better watch some of my posts and you might get somewhere,thank me later


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2017)

K316 said:


> hahaha post a photo bro show me what you got
> I guess im too old for answering to keyboard fighters like your fat ass but since we met,you better watch some of my posts and you might get somewhere,thank me later



You should ask for his total rather than his photo- he's a powerlifter after all. Plus You can't see his muscle through all the body hair.


----------



## K316 (Jun 7, 2017)

So he should stick to his power lifting advices,which im pretty sure hes good at my friend


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 7, 2017)

K316 said:


> So he should stick to his power lifting advices,which im pretty sure hes good at my friend


Gear advice is applicable to both sports. Using the term "reset" and advising a 4 week cruise as being beneficial is broscience at its core. 
Thats why I got shitty. 

725/446/683


----------



## K316 (Jun 7, 2017)

Its different bro,way different,power lifting and body building? Way different.. 
..btw english is not my first language,i might start talking greek next time but i do think reset was the right word..


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2017)

Fists will fly at this location  (street fighter voice)


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 7, 2017)

Where's Jol when all this E fighting goes down.


----------



## K316 (Jun 7, 2017)

Whats this reputation comment pwer lifter dude? Lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, this got entertaining real quick lol


----------



## K316 (Jun 8, 2017)

Tren4life hit that reputation pussy button too,lol ..you guys you should get some anti estro cause youre bitchin like my wife:32 (18): second option is to start growing tits,might looks good on you ..lol

Anyway,its been a pleasure,take care


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 8, 2017)

K316 said:


> Tren4life hit that reputation pussy button too,lol ..you guys you should get some anti estro cause youre bitchin like my wife:32 (18): second option is to start growing tits,might looks good on you ..lol
> 
> Anyway,its been a pleasure,take care


Yeah.... things are a little different here than your typical forum. You **** with one you **** with all. 

Yoi give bad advice, you get negged. Pretty simple.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 8, 2017)

The pussy button lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 11, 2017)

Dammit I missed the E-violence


----------



## Maijah (Jun 11, 2017)

I just negged him


----------

